
Yahoo Letter to US Director of National Intelligence, James Clapper [pdf] - envy2
https://s.yimg.com/ge/lg/Letter.pdf
======
JumpCrisscross
This is a glorified email. The only respectable thing to do, at this point, is
go to court to unseal the illegal orders.

